# Chum sành ngâm rượu chuẩn Bát Tràng có đắt không?



## gomsubaokhanh (21/4/22)

Rất nhiều khách hàng của Gốm sứ Bảo Khánh thắc mắc giá chum sành ngâm rượu Bát Tràng có đắt không và tại sao lại như vậy? Để giải đáp vấn đề này, Bảo Khánh xin chia sẻ với các bạn thông tin sau.

Giá chum sành ngâm rượu Bát Tràng liệu có đắt?

So với một số dòng chum sành và bình ngâm rượu khác, giá chum sành ngâm rượu Bát Tràng không tráng men có phần nhỉnh hơn đôi chút. Nhưng rất nhiều người sành dòng chum ngâm rượu lại chỉ chọn dòng chum này để sử dụng. Bởi họ hiểu rằng những điểm nổi trội chỉ có ở chum sành Bát Tràng không tráng men cuốn hút không rời:

Độc đáo

Bên cạnh các mẫu mã chum thường thấy như chum sành trơn, chum sành tài lộc phong thủy, những chum mới được sản xuất ra đời đầu tiên trên thị trường thường xuất phát từ làng gốm Bát Tràng. Đó là chum Đông Sơn Âu Lạc, chum sành trơn 2 nắp.









Sự độc đáo này đáp ứng nhu cầu thực tế của người dùng chum mà không phải dòng chum nào cũng làm được. Đặc biệt 2 mẫu chum trên được phân phối độc quyền bởi Gốm sứ Bảo Khánh, đảm bảo độ nét, tinh tế trên từng sản phẩm.

Đẳng cấp

Nói đến sự lịch lãm, sang trọng, thích hợp làm quà biếu tặng trong những dịp đặc biệt hoặc trưng bày tại các không gian cá nhân, không thể không nhắc đến dòng chum sành cao cấp của gốm sứ Bát Tràng.

2 mẫu chum được chọn nhiều để thể hiện phong cách và quà biếu đẳng cấp chính là chum sành hoa văn cổ và chum sành trống đồng Đông Sơn Âu Lạc. Được lựa chọn nhiều nhất có lẽ là dòng chum dát vàng. Chỉ cần nhìn thoáng qua, bạn cũng ấn tượng với sự sang quý. Càng ngắm lâu, bạn càng thích sự tinh tế của họa tiết do nghệ nhân Bát Tràng dày công thực hiện.


Chất lượng


Nhắc đến chất lượng trên từng sản phẩm, dòng chum ngâm rượu cao cấp của Bát Tràng đáp ứng các tiêu chí khắt khe nhất:

Nguyên liệu tuyển chọn từ đất sét chuyên làm chum theo tiêu chuẩn làng nghề Bát Tràng lâu đời, đảm bảo độ xốp cần thiết và độ đồng nhất từ thành chum đến nắp.


Quy trình chế tác và nung được thực hiện thủ công bởi nghệ nhân làm chum lâu năm, đảm bảo chất lượng trên từng đường nét. “Đẹp từng xentimet” là cụm từ được dành riêng cho các sản phẩm cao cấp này.


Xem thêm: Liệu giá chum sành ngâm rượu Bát Tràng có đắt không?


----------

